# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC представляет монитор AGON c частотой 240Гц и технологией G-SYNC

## Labs

Компания AOC представляет свой самый  быстрый игровой монитор с технологией NVIDIA G-SYNC. Модель AOC AGON AG251FG имеет частоту обновления 240 Гц, время отклика 1 мс и режим NVIDIA ULMB для устранения размытия изображения. Помимо высокой скорости отклика, обусловленной NVIDIA G-SYNC, дисплей оснащен премиальными игровыми опциями – технологией AOC Shadow Control и эргономичной подставкой AOC Ergo Dial Base.

*Плавная игра для пользователей NVIDIA*
Размер нового AOC AGON AG251FG – 24,5 дюйма, что немного больше стандартных для киберспортивной среды 24 дюймов. Учитывая частоту обновления 240 Гц и встроенный модуль NVIDIA G-SYNC, новинка становится идеальным выбором для геймеров, использующих видеокарты NVIDIA. Время отклика 1 мс и функция NVIDIA ULMB позволяют свести к минимуму размытие объекта в движении, чтобы геймеры наслаждались четкой графикой даже в самых динамичных сценах. 

_«Мы понимаем важность NVIDIA для всех хардкорных геймеров и энтузиастов и из года в год совершенствуем качество геймплея на ПК, внедряя самые передовые технологии для видеокарт. По этой причине мы выпустили новую версию уже отмеченного наградами монитора с частотой обновления 240 Гц и поддержкой технологии G-SYNC»_, – комментирует выход новинки Альфонсо Клементе (Alfonso Clemente), продакт-менеджер компании AOC.

*Комфорт для профессиональных геймеров*
Как и все мониторы AGON, новинка имеет набор премиальных опций для комфорта геймеров. К ним относятся подставка AOC Ergo Dial Base с регулировкой наклона, поворота и высоты, выдвижной держатель для гарнитуры и ручка для транспортировки. Монитор оснащен технологией Flicker Free для снижения мерцания экрана, а также Low Blue Light для уменьшения излучения потенциально опасного коротковолнового синего света. 

Планируется, что дисплей AOC AGON AG251FG появится в продаже в августе 2017 года. Рекомендованная производителем цена составляет 1345 белорусских рублей.

*Технические характеристики AG251FG*
*Модель:* AG251FG
*Панель:* 24.5″ TN @ 240Гц
*Разрешение:* 1920x1080 пикселей
*Технология синхронизации:* G-SYNC
*Входящий сигнал:* 1 x HDMI; 1 x DisplayPort; 4 x USB 3.0; Аудиовыход; Вход/выход для микрофона
*Отличительные характеристики:* Эргономичная подставка; Режим NVIDIA ULMB; Стереодинамики; Время отклика 1 мс
*Дата выхода на рынок в Европе:* Август 2017
*Рекомендованная производителем цена:* 1345 белорусских рублей

----------

